# Is it legal to park on the roadside?



## neveleven (May 8, 2010)

Hi all, I have been forced to become full time, and up to now really enjoyed the experience. I have been based on a small road by a cricket pitch and up to now had no problems. This morning however i had a note on the windscreen stating that "this road is not a campsite and the council have been informed" . Anyone know how i stand legally on this. I pay my road tax the same as anyone else so am somewhat bemused.


----------



## AndyC (May 8, 2010)

***** said:


> Not 100 percent about the legalities, but better to move when you have outstayed your welcome and find somewhere else rather than staying where you are not wanted and maybe get your m/h vandalized.


That's good advice, regardless of the actual legal position it's best just to move on.

There is in fact no 'right' to park a vehicle on a public highway, failure to move a vehicle when instructed by the police may result in being charged with obstruction. 

For anyone 'living' in a vehicle the Criminal Justice and Public Order Act 1994 may be invoked, Section 77 provides:
(1) If it appears to a local authority that persons are for the time  being residing in a vehicle or vehicles within that authority’s area -
(a) on any land forming part of a highway;
(b) on any other unoccupied land; or
(c) on any occupied land without the consent of the occupier,
the authority may give a direction that those persons and any others  with them are to leave the land and remove the vehicle or vehicles and  any other property they have with them on the land.

AndyC


----------



## Deleted member 967 (May 8, 2010)

AndyC said:


> That's good advice, regardless of the actual legal position it's best just to move on.
> 
> There is in fact no 'right' to park a vehicle on a public highway, failure to move a vehicle when instructed by the police may result in being charged with obstruction.
> 
> ...



The road includes verges and laybys as well.


----------



## locket (May 8, 2010)

I would still park there you have payed your road tax and you are not breaking any laws ! its just some prat who put that note on your van who has got nothing else better to do ! enjoy your self balls to them ! thats what i do


----------



## n8rbos (May 8, 2010)

locket said:


> I would still park there you have payed your road tax and you are not breaking any laws ! its just some prat who put that note on your van who has got nothing else better to do ! enjoy your self balls to them ! thats what i do



locket altho' i agree in principal to what you say , in theory i'm sure sum1 sumwhere will find a law you are breaking.

like ***** sez better to move and be safe or at least be able to leave van unattended safely than have a scratch minimum down side


----------



## biggirafe (May 8, 2010)

locket said:


> I would still park there you have payed your road tax and you are not breaking any laws ! its just some prat who put that note on your van who has got nothing else better to do ! enjoy your self balls to them ! thats what i do



Not sure about the breaking the laws, most councils have a raft of laws at their disposal regards living in vehicles but anyway surley when you park up in a van you don't expect to be able to stay their 'forever', sounds like you've had a ggod run neveleven, time to move on before you get any agro


----------



## derekfaeberwick (May 8, 2010)

neveleven said:


> Hi all, I have been forced to become full time, and up to now really enjoyed the experience. I have been based on a small road by a cricket pitch and up to now had no problems. This morning however i had a note on the windscreen stating that "this road is not a campsite and the council have been informed" . Anyone know how i stand legally on this. I pay my road tax the same as anyone else so am somewhat bemused.



Is it legal to park on the roadside? Short answer, No. Sorry bud, but there you go, and you really shouldn't be bugging the locals without good reason. Sorry, but you did ask.


----------



## kimbowbill (May 9, 2010)

can't you claim travellers status ?, only asking, please dont attack me , i thought if you claimed traveller status you can park anywhere you want

J


----------



## biggirafe (May 9, 2010)

kimbowbill said:


> can't you claim travellers status ?, only asking, please dont attack me , i thought if you claimed traveller status you can park anywhere you want
> 
> J



No fortunatley not  Travellers and Gypsies can only park legally on authorised 'encampments'. Up until 1960 they could use any common land as we all could too camp. In 1960 the law was changed so that people could only camp on licenced and regulated campsites. Even Travellers and Gypsies are subject to this rule.

Where you get them parked up on verges and areas of common land doen back roads its normally illegal but tollerated so long as its for a short period and no-one complains. I would expect our friend here has been tolerated until now but if someone was to complain to the council they would be duty bound to act.


There quite a lot on the liberty website about it
Your rights - Introduction
.
.
.


----------



## AndyC (May 9, 2010)

kimbowbill said:


> can't you claim travellers status ?, only asking, please dont attack me , i thought if you claimed traveller status you can park anywhere you want
> 
> J


No, the same laws apply, however the police have a set of guidelines for dealing with unauthorised traveller encampments.

See: http://www.acpo.police.uk/asp/policies/Data/ACPO Guidance on Unauthorised Encampments.pdf

AndyC


----------



## paul thomas (May 9, 2010)

John Thompson said:


> The road includes verges and laybys as well.


Simple. Purchase some land and park.Camping is great short term, but chaos if everybody parked (lived) permanently on the streets.
Paul.


----------



## vwalan (May 9, 2010)

even buying youir own land and staying on it as laws and regulations. 28 consecative days a year only.many stay longer but can be removed by the courts .think of the gypsies who were in the news a few yrs ago. life is not easy if you want to be a traveller/full timer. 
never mind address for driveing lic .reg .vehicle .insurance etc 
you have to be a compulsive liar to fulltime .


----------



## coolasluck (May 9, 2010)

Just move your van around,from place to place,if you locate dozens of places you could then alternate to give yourself piece of mind and not bug anyone.If after that they dont like it tell them where to go,your van has as much much right to be on the road as their vehicle is and unless you are blocking their access and egress,for me i would park during the day somewhere and then try to go elsewhere at night.


----------



## SeeYa (May 9, 2010)

I'm, hopefully, just starting on the itinerant lifestyle (UK but mostly Europe) so, forgive me, but don't truck drivers park-up and sleep over in lay-bys on a regular basis - do they have special dispensation or are they supposed to park elsewhere?

What happens to the driver of any vehicle who's just too tired to drive any further and pulls over to catch an hour's shut-eye before continuing safely on his way?

I know that the law's an ass but ....


----------



## AndyC (May 9, 2010)

SeeYa said:


> I'm, hopefully, just starting on the itinerant lifestyle (UK but mostly Europe) so, forgive me, but don't truck drivers park-up and sleep over in lay-bys on a regular basis - do they have special dispensation or are they supposed to park elsewhere?
> 
> What happens to the driver of any vehicle who's just too tired to drive any further and pulls over to catch an hour's shut-eye before continuing safely on his way?
> 
> I know that the law's an ass but ....


The Caravan Sites and Control of Development Act doesn't apply to trucks, they aren't caravans.

You are most unlikely to have a problem parked up sensibly for one night (providing that there are no local restrictions), it's the ones who stay in the same place for days at a time that are likely to attract attention.

AndyC


----------



## vwalan (May 9, 2010)

its frownd upon to park and sleep in a truck if the layby does not have a verge or paving between you and the road. 
having said that we do get away with it. 
gone in the morning helps. 
if a truck was to park in the same place continually it would need to have that place on its operators licence as a park place. 
a truck driver is not allowed to take his truck home because of this .
you venture into even more rules with trucks its mental.


----------



## l77 tuf (May 9, 2010)

4yrs we livd on the streets and thats 1 way of putting it in a van in manchester thats all we did stay in 1 place for 4 nights then move on to another for 3 nights then move back what can they do nowt we got away with it for 4 yrs due to being homeless so can you lot just dont kick the back out of it


----------



## tiderus (May 10, 2010)

In Tamworth a group of travelers bought a sizable plot in a green belt area. And a week ago they organised 17 lorry loads of hardcore to put in the roads etc, When locals realised that the were building a permernant site the blocked the entrance, and have been there ever since in shifts. The council have issued a 28 day notice, but due to a judges ruling the will have the right to stay and build without permission. The judge said its against their human rights, as they are used to living outdoors and have the right to build hard standings with services etc. This story is being followed by the local papers, who said the ruling overides the other laws that exist. They are already planning another site which they own down the road. It'll be interesting to see what happens with this one. 
Rgd's Graham.


----------



## Kontiki (May 10, 2010)

If you are living in your van full time & always parked in the same spot then you are camping, this is a bit different from what I would say is wildcamping which is just spending a couple of nights then moving on. I would be more concerned about some local being upset & maybe throwing a brick through the window than the legal position. Is there a reason that you need to be parked in the same place? You have wheels & an engine find a few alternative places & move around every few days, that way you be less likely to upset the locals.


----------



## n8rbos (May 10, 2010)

tiderus said:


> In Tamworth a group of travelers bought a sizable plot in a green belt area. And a week ago they organised 17 lorry loads of hardcore to put in the roads etc, When locals realised that the were building a permernant site the blocked the entrance, and have been there ever since in shifts. The council have issued a 28 day notice, but due to a judges ruling the will have the right to stay and build without permission. The judge said its against their human rights, as they are used to living outdoors and have the right to build hard standings with services etc. This story is being followed by the local papers, who said the ruling overides the other laws that exist. They are already planning another site which they own down the road. It'll be interesting to see what happens with this one.
> Rgd's Graham.



early last year i help ex-m8s out, build a so-called gypsy site, these sites will be, over the next few years, built everywhere, i have never come across such hypocritical bulls88t in my life. but as the foreigners who come to this country have our rules changed to suit themselves whats new????


----------



## vwalan (May 10, 2010)

it gets a very difficult area to comment about. as it stands now .
we cant stop where we want even on our own land. we can and do stop for a short time and get away with it . possibly for years if you are lucky.

on another topic many motor homers visit spain /portugal and create large upto 400 van travel sites .yet moan at the locals for getting the police to move them. i see and visit these area,s they arent much better than the travel sites in uk. there is thousands and thousands wondering about in winter down there .yet they come back here and complain of someone doing the same as them down the road. 
keep moving is the best way .its very hard on the homeless living in vans. as we need addresses for driving lic...log books ...insurance ...etc glad i have a place to call home and be a base . every where seems to be struggling to cope its not just here. cheers alan,


----------



## muffin (May 10, 2010)

*take the oportunity if you can*

I would move on.We are full timers at the moment. We try not to stay more than a few days if the place is very remote and quiet. Or only one night if busy. Depends if you are in a position to cruise around as we are. 
I suspect a local has noticed you are the all the time and is now concerned you are taking up residence. The problem is if you stay permenantly it makes it harder for other to use that area once in a while. 
I wish you luck. What area are you in.


----------



## biggirafe (May 10, 2010)

vwalan said:


> it gets a very difficult area to comment about. as it stands now .
> we cant stop where we want even on our own land. we can and do stop for a short time and get away with it . possibly for years if you are lucky.
> 
> on another topic many motor homers visit spain /portugal and create large upto 400 van travel sites .yet moan at the locals for getting the police to move them. i see and visit these area,s they arent much better than the travel sites in uk. there is thousands and thousands wondering about in winter down there .yet they come back here and complain of someone doing the same as them down the road.
> keep moving is the best way .its very hard on the homeless living in vans. as we need addresses for driving lic...log books ...insurance ...etc glad i have a place to call home and be a base . every where seems to be struggling to cope its not just here. cheers alan,




As you say its difficult to comment but there are big differences between a couple in a motorhome touring in a country and 100+ people building what is in effect a new village in a green belt without any proper sewage or waste facilities and often in an area where a local land owner would be declined permission to build a new barn without going through hoops.

When I bought my house I did a search to see what building was going to happen around me, none is allowed the view of the fields I have bought is secure and therefore the value of that view is also secure, I'd be somewhat annoyed if a bunch of travellors setup a new village in the field behind me, but it seems its their human right to be able to do that regardless of my rights 

The human rights convention needs an overhaul as its being misued time and time again. IMHO anyway


----------



## coolasluck (May 10, 2010)

Not only human rights but also law and order


----------



## vwalan (May 10, 2010)

hi, some of the tourists abroad in winter set up for 6months and dont want to move .its hard you cant officially live in your camper in your drive .as some do when letting their rooms etc. 
it is a council .s responsibility to house the homeless so if you are homeless visit your local council and ask . dont tell them where you park as they might move you on ,
even campsites cant let you stay on them full time .it as got silly. 
cheers alan.


----------



## n8rbos (May 10, 2010)

muffin said:


> I would move on.We are full timers at the moment. We try not to stay more than a few days if the place is very remote and quiet. Or only one night if busy. Depends if you are in a position to cruise around as we are.
> I suspect a local has noticed you are the all the time and is now concerned you are taking up residence. The problem is if you stay permenantly it makes it harder for other to use that area once in a while.
> I wish you luck. What area are you in.



hiya muffin you get about the ridgeway, the barge inn? i used to pop into devizes for supplies when i was livin' up ridgeway!


----------



## Deleted member 967 (May 11, 2010)

biggirafe said:


> As you say its difficult to comment but there are big differences between a couple in a motorhome touring in a country and 100+ people building what is in effect a new village in a green belt without any proper sewage or waste facilities and often in an area where a local land owner would be declined permission to build a new barn without going through hoops.
> 
> When I bought my house I did a search to see what building was going to happen around me, none is allowed the view of the fields I have bought is secure and therefore the value of that view is also secure, I'd be somewhat annoyed if a bunch of travellors setup a new village in the field behind me, but it seems its their human right to be able to do that regardless of my rights
> 
> The human rights convention needs an overhaul as its being misued time and time again. IMHO anyway



Travellers sites have always been a contention.

The Caravan Sites and Control of Development Act 1960 stopped the casual use of land as a campsite.  Local Authorities were given a duty at that time to provide sites for travellers.  This went against the grain and many set up sites for caravans in their area but filled them up with tourist vans.  They had complied with the letter but not the spirit of their obligations.  

The fight for sites went on and proper sites for travellers were built where they could live and they had areas for work as well.  These were few and far between and were quickly filled up.  

The local authorities are now required to build enough places for the travelling community in their area.  This is difficult to assess with a mobile community, so they build a few sites and try to move others on.  This led to the Human Rights Legislation and the Judgement that they HAD to provide enough facilities.

Some areas still have inadequate facilities and resist attempts to provide them.  When the travellers buy land themselves and try to get planning permission they are refused.  This has now resulted in the buy and build then fight it attitude. 

I am at present just along the road from our local travellers site at Greencroft established in the 1970s after the councils were brow-beaten to provide facilities dedicated to travellers as they had built touring sites at Allensford, and Tanfield but would not let travellers use them and they were closed during the winter months.

A traditional stopping point along the road from the Greencroft site had been repeatedly cleared.  The travellers then used the site of a demolished street to set up a temporary site until they got onto the proper site.  There are still not enough sites and I note that the old street site is again in use last week and the travellers have not been moved on.

I knew one guy that really annoyed the council as they could not move his Vardo on as he was camped on land owned by the local farmer with his permission but looked like it was part of the verge.  This road was a traditional Drove Road with very wide verges where a number of vans could camp and not cause any problems.

When I was a student I lived in my caravan on a CL.  Next to the site was a lay-by on the A6 in Bedfordshire used by travellers regularly for short periods. 99% left the place as clean or cleaner than it was before they moved on. 

My great grandfather used to over winter the Irish Tinker travellers on land he rented at Black Fell at Birtley circa 1870 to 1900s.  As a result I have had a keen interest in these issues all of my life and must have the travelling genes in me somewhere as I am now Full Timing and enjoying it.


----------



## Kontiki (May 11, 2010)

I sympathize with anybody who is forced to full time in a motorhome, anybody who does it by choice then it is up to them to act responsibly by not upsetting the locals where you park up (staying in one place permanently is not really wild camping) 
I agree that travelling around Spain/Portugal there are areas where people are no better than the travelers/gypsies we complain about if they take over some waste ground or car park near by to where we live. The only difference is the state of the place after the gypsies have left  

We like to wildcamp or stop at places where we are allowed such as the aires, we always follow any conditions if any such as max stay 48 hours. Very rarely we would stay longer than 3 days anywhere, if we do want to stop a week or more we go on a campsite. 
We have noticed that there are a lot more vans now towing cars & parking for extended times (must be rich caravan owners)


----------



## Deleted member 967 (May 11, 2010)

Kontiki said:


> I sympathize with anybody who is forced to full time in a motorhome, anybody who does it by choice then it is up to them to act responsibly by not upsetting the locals where you park up (staying in one place permanently is not really wild camping)
> I agree that travelling around Spain/Portugal there are areas where people are no better than the travelers/gypsies we complain about if they take over some waste ground or car park near by to where we live. The only difference is the state of the place after the gypsies have left
> 
> We like to wildcamp or stop at places where we are allowed such as the aires, we always follow any conditions if any such as max stay 48 hours. Very rarely we would stay longer than 3 days anywhere, if we do want to stop a week or more we go on a campsite.
> We have noticed that there are a lot more vans now towing cars & parking for extended times (must be rich caravan owners)



When I was a student I lived in my caravan on a CL. Next to the site was a lay-by on the A6 in Bedfordshire used by travellers regularly for short periods. 99% left the place as clean or cleaner than it was before they moved on. 

One big problem is still the forced eviction of travellers where they are not given time to clean up before moving on.

With the provision of skips and portaloos this gets around a lot of problems.
There are some people that make housing estates a tip if they are given a chance.  Its not just travellers that cause places to be a mess.


----------



## Kontiki (May 11, 2010)

Around the area where we live over the years there have been quite few illegal sites set up (one lasted for over 10 years  John Redwood was to blame for not allowing them to be moved) all of them were left in a mess that we as ratepayers had to pay for. I accept that a very* small *minority of the travellers act responsibly most just don't give a toss.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (May 11, 2010)

easiest way is find a few places to stay ,dont stay in the same place more than a couple of nights we have found more than 20 places to stay within a 10 mile radius so we dont use one spot all the time we have been in our van now for a year and i must say enjoying it ,so enjoy if you like living in your van but keep on moving about so as not to annoy the locals. as a matter of fact lots of people have got to know us and have been rather friendly so the way to do it is keep the places you stay tidy we even pick up rubbish that we havent left  and move about a bit


----------



## spratcatcher (May 11, 2010)

*illegal parking*

I have to agree with the majority,it`s better to move on than upset the locals someone else might need that spot in an emergancy and invoke the rath that you began ! !


----------



## Norris (May 11, 2010)

Regarding "Travellers".
I used to sailboard on the lake in a local park and as a member of the local club had a key to the main gate. "Travellers" sent in a chap with a tidy looking car and caravan to rent a camping site, and of course he too got a key to the gate. As soon as the park was closed for the night, half a dozen scruffy caravans with a variety of tatty vans pulling them moved into the park, let in by their mate with his key. The day after there were half a dozen horses grazing in the park, ****ting everywhere and the travellers had already started collecting scrap and touting for business all round the area offering to tarmac drives etc. Within a week the number of cars broken into had gone through the roof and it was no longer safe to leave sailboarding gear by the lake, or in fact to leave anything without nailing it down.Lots of people were verbally abused by scruffy young kids and some not so young. It took months to shift them and even after they had gone the park workers had to bring in skips to clear the rubbish they had left, plant new trees to replace the ones that had been cut down/broken down and clear up all the ****e from the horses. The locks on the gate were changed and no-one was allowed to have a copy, even the boardclub that sailed there. Eventually because of the inconvenience the club packed in and moved else where, and lots of folk still won't go back to the park, all because of a crowd of shiftless travellers. How can the court of human rights support people like these in defiance of ordinary law abiding citizens???


----------



## vwalan (May 11, 2010)

and we thought having a camper makes you a traveller ?or do you not travel?


----------



## ajs (May 11, 2010)

.

 it's threads like this to my mind than need deleting...what are some of you lot like eh...

fekling camping in the streets... ****....... 
jeeeeezuzswept we'll be starting our own gypo sites next 


 regards 
aj


----------



## Deleted member 967 (May 12, 2010)

Norris said:


> Regarding "Travellers".
> I used to sailboard on the lake in a local park and as a member of the local club had a key to the main gate. "Travellers" sent in a chap with a tidy looking car and caravan to rent a camping site, and of course he too got a key to the gate. As soon as the park was closed for the night, half a dozen scruffy caravans with a variety of tatty vans pulling them moved into the park, let in by their mate with his key. The day after there were half a dozen horses grazing in the park, ****ting everywhere and the travellers had already started collecting scrap and touting for business all round the area offering to tarmac drives etc. Within a week the number of cars broken into had gone through the roof and it was no longer safe to leave sailboarding gear by the lake, or in fact to leave anything without nailing it down.Lots of people were verbally abused by scruffy young kids and some not so young. It took months to shift them and even after they had gone the park workers had to bring in skips to clear the rubbish they had left, plant new trees to replace the ones that had been cut down/broken down and clear up all the ****e from the horses. The locks on the gate were changed and no-one was allowed to have a copy, even the boardclub that sailed there. Eventually because of the inconvenience the club packed in and moved else where, and lots of folk still won't go back to the park, all because of a crowd of shiftless travellers. How can the court of human rights support people like these in defiance of ordinary law abiding citizens???



Norris. The Police had every power to take action against these individuals as was pointed out in Andy Cs post and the land owner could have had them removed for tresspass as they had committed criminal damage.  Human rights have nothing to do with this type of behaviour.  In anybodys book this behaviour is unacceptable.  If the land owner pussyfooted about ( I presume it was a local authority) then they realised they were at fault by not providing anadequate number of sites in the area.


----------



## Norris (May 12, 2010)

vwalan said:


> and we thought having a camper makes you a traveller ?or do you not travel?



Why would having a camper make me a traveller? Surely it implies that I am a camper, or is English a second language to you? Yes of course I travel, but that does not make me a traveller in the sense of these posts. Would you like to try and re-phrase your post?


----------



## Norris (May 12, 2010)

John Thompson said:


> Norris. The Police had every power to take action against these individuals as was pointed out in Andy Cs post and the land owner could have had them removed for tresspass as they had committed criminal damage.  Human rights have nothing to do with this type of behaviour.  In anybodys book this behaviour is unacceptable.  If the land owner pussyfooted about ( I presume it was a local authority) then they realised they were at fault by not providing anadequate number of sites in the area.



I don't know whether what you have said is correct or not, all I did was recount what happened and what the repercussions were. Why the "land owner could have had them removed for tresspass as they had committed criminal damage." I do not understand this. If they had not commited criminal damage does that mean that they could not have been removed for trespass? Are the two connected? Why do you presume that the local authority " realised they were at fault by not providing anadequate number of sites in the area." How do you know this? What is an adequate number of sites? By the way you write, I presume you have legal training and understand this sort of thing. Well I don't have the benefit of that sort of training, I am just an ordinary guy who was living quite happily till these mobile trash came along, made a mess and did a fade. All I know is that people like these are a nuisance, quite often dishonest and amoral, yet the bleeding hearts say "Oh they have a right to live in a traditional manner" How traditional is an untaxed transit van and a poorly tarmaced drive? They call themselves travellers? Good, let them keep travelling.


----------



## vwalan (May 12, 2010)

english is my first language ,i thought the idea of having a camper is to travel .being a traveller means some one who travels.ie travelling sales man. 
would you like me to explain in french, arabic,  cornish,spanish and could give a go in german. i dont mind . you sound like someone who isnt happy .
there are rules for us to live by and ways of stopping people camp on other people,s land. why should you have entry and not others ?why was the first person given a key?


----------



## vwalan (May 12, 2010)

i think if they have untaxed transits the police would report them. as for your other remarks it would be interesting if you could back them up with facts. i travel alot and do not do the things you think happens. i do know i dont go alot on wind surfers when they come to the beaches round here and cut every body up. most seem to have no respect for anybody .


----------



## vwalan (May 12, 2010)

as a matter of interest a camper is one who lives in a camp on open country. according to my dictionary.


----------



## biggirafe (May 12, 2010)

Norris said:


> I don't know whether what you have said is correct or not, all I did was recount what happened and what the repercussions were. Why the "land owner could have had them removed for tresspass as they had committed criminal damage." I do not understand this. If they had not commited criminal damage does that mean that they could not have been removed for trespass? Are the two connected? Why do you presume that the local authority " realised they were at fault by not providing anadequate number of sites in the area." How do you know this? What is an adequate number of sites? By the way you write, I presume you have legal training and understand this sort of thing. Well I don't have the benefit of that sort of training, I am just an ordinary guy who was living quite happily till these mobile trash came along, made a mess and did a fade. All I know is that people like these are a nuisance, quite often dishonest and amoral, yet the bleeding hearts say "Oh they have a right to live in a traditional manner" How traditional is an untaxed transit van and a poorly tarmaced drive? They call themselves travellers? Good, let them keep travelling.



No need to take offence Norris, John was just responding to yout post he was not taking sides, no need to bite his head off


----------



## ajs (May 13, 2010)

biggirafe said:


> No need to take offence Norris, John was just responding to yout post he was not taking sides, no need to bite his head off




 OI... longneck.... you told me tother day you had sold yer van and were flookin orrrfff 

so.. what you doin on here playin mediator... eh 
..you'll be wanting to borrow my van next ...


 regards 
aj


----------



## biggirafe (May 13, 2010)

ajs said:


> OI... longneck.... you told me tother day you had sold yer van and were flookin orrrfff
> 
> so.. what you doin on here playin mediator... eh
> ..you'll be wanting to borrow my van next ...
> ...



New MOT yesterday and money will be going into the bank tommorow morning, bit like a bad smell I keep hanging around, might even get rid of the last 4-5 tshirts


----------



## coolasluck (May 13, 2010)

biggirafe said:


> New MOT yesterday and money will be going into the bank tommorow morning, bit like a bad smell I keep hanging around, might even get rid of the last 4-5 tshirts






Where you flookin off  too longneck,i hope your staying with us?


----------



## ajs (May 13, 2010)

biggirafe said:


> bit like a bad smell I keep hanging around, might even get rid of the last 4-5 tshirts



 hope you do.. angabout that is, cus the place(s) would be less rich for lack of longneck mollix and girafsheeeet 


regards 
aj


----------



## derekfaeberwick (May 13, 2010)

ajs said:


> OI... longneck.... you told me tother day you had sold yer van and were flookin orrrfff
> 
> so.. what you doin on here playin mediator:confused:... eh
> ..you'll be wanting to borrow my van next ...
> ...



 Mmm gone to see the Maharichguy to learn this transcontinental mediation as he?

 That's why the van's gettin the bullet issit, too uncool, bet his next one's a splitty! Wiv flowerson!


----------



## derekfaeberwick (May 13, 2010)

ajs said:


> OI... longneck.... you told me tother day you had sold yer van and were flookin orrrfff
> 
> so.. what you doin on here playin mediator... eh
> ..you'll be wanting to borrow my van next ...
> ...



 Whered ya here that eh? No no don't mention the


----------



## ajs (May 13, 2010)

.

 OK histerickflavourdick... so what's the new smilys address then eh 
pm me..


 regards 
aj


----------



## derekfaeberwick (May 13, 2010)

*Aint new smilies*

The old ones are the best ones.


----------



## biggirafe (May 13, 2010)

ajs said:


> .
> 
> OK histerickflavourdick... so what's the new smilys address then eh
> pm me..
> ...



right click smileys and choose 'open in new tab'


----------



## Norris (May 13, 2010)

vwalan said:


> english is my first language ,i thought the idea of having a camper is to travel .being a traveller means some one who travels.ie travelling sales man.
> would you like me to explain in french, arabic,  cornish,spanish and could give a go in german. i dont mind . you sound like someone who isnt happy .
> there are rules for us to live by and ways of stopping people camp on other people,s land. why should you have entry and not others ?why was the first person given a key?



You claim English as your first language but you obviously don't understand it as well as you think you do, why does having a camper imply a desire to travel?
In the context of the discussion, Traveller means one of the dirty thieving low lifes who despoiled our local park, which incidentaly is called Parc Bryn Bach, that is Welsh by the way. Please note the use of the capital letters on the words English and Welsh. How can I sound like a person who is not happy, you have never heard me speak? I am, as it happens, normally quite a cheerful person, it is only when faced with people who are deficient in understanding that I get annoyed.
As to the last part of your message, I suggest you re-read my post. If it still escapes your understanding I will explain it in shorter words.


----------



## Norris (May 13, 2010)

biggirafe said:


> No need to take offence Norris, John was just responding to yout post he was not taking sides, no need to bite his head off



I haven't taken offense mate I was just responding to some of the comments made by John. If it seems that I "bit his head off" I do apologise to him for being so direct. The older I get the less patience I have, and I didn't have much to start with.


----------



## Deleted member 967 (May 13, 2010)

Norris said:


> I haven't taken offense mate I was just responding to some of the comments made by John. If it seems that I "bit his head off" I do apologise to him for being so direct. The older I get the less patience I have, and I didn't have much to start with.



No problems at my end Norris.  We are all entitled to our own opinions.


----------



## HappyHippy (May 15, 2010)

Deleted by auther.


----------



## vwalan (May 15, 2010)

hi hh. i was only trying to make a point. cant be bothered to argue with op. but you put it ok by me. i am from a travelling family and now travel as and when i like .i do keep my house .but travel up to 6mths a year.there is good and bad every where. cheers seeyou on the road somewhere. alan.


----------

